# Acropolis Universe Resort, Dubai, UAE



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

Leisure/Hotels Future
I got this from a newsletter eqarat.com sent me. It won an award at the Cityscape 2005 Architectural Review Awards (CARA). Does anyone know wat it is?


Acropolis Universe Resort, Dubai, UAE

Winner: Stepfan Behnisch of Behnisch Architekten

The Acropolis Universe Resort park concept combines elements of a typical theme park with digital interactive games and activities, and galleries where toy manufacturers will display their range of products. The emphasis of the project is on providing a leisure park for families, and particularly children. Beyond this the park will foster a new perception and understanding of nature and its laws. The visitors will be able to experience the influence of the sun, wind, and other factors of local climate conditions. The park will be a positive example of what can be achieved today when a sustainable design approach is chosen. 

R


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i'm pretty much sure this is a real project for dubailand
i once read the word 'acropolis' in the property section of gulfnews, selling residential units there

no further details though!

we definitely have to watch out for this one


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i know of this as well. but i cannot remember details.
expect this will be one of the dubailand projects to be unveiled this year.


----------

